# Bluetooth Connection



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

You should just have to pair your phone to the car, and the button will then use your phone instead of onstar.


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

XtremeAaron said:


> You should just have to pair your phone to the car, and the button will then use your phone instead of onstar.


It doesn't. Unless I'm doing something wrong, it's making the connection through onstar. Of which I didn't take their plan for 300 or 600 minutes.


----------



## gregh2000 (Oct 13, 2011)

I think there is a setting if you go to the phone settings that says use onstar or bluetooth as default. I can't look as my Cruze is in the shop right now, but I remember seeing a setting for it.


----------



## danimal (Oct 4, 2011)

I thought it always defaulted to bluetooth if you were connected? Do you see the bluetooth icon on the infotainment display that your successfully paired with the car? It will be in top right near the temperature.


----------



## sog805 (Jun 23, 2011)

My 2011 eco always defaults to my droid if it is connected to bluetooth. When my phone is off it will go back to onstar.


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

I screwed up. It does connect to the bluetooth for the phone, but it doesn't show anything on the phone until it dials. On to the next "I thought thread".


----------



## iCruze2 (Dec 16, 2011)

Got mine to work today. I still feel like it uses onstar even though its connected to phone via bluetooth.


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

It is kind of confusing at first, I just look at the radio and look for the bluetooth "b", and if I dont see minutes counting down I know im not using onstar.


----------



## iCruze2 (Dec 16, 2011)

XtremeAaron said:


> It is kind of confusing at first, I just look at the radio and look for the bluetooth "b", and if I dont see minutes counting down I know im not using onstar.


That eases my thoughts! I never use the onstar so I'm not sure how the phone feature works. Even though I got free onstar phone minutes, never used them! Thank you Aaron for your input!


----------

